# New Fishroom Ideas



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Does this system look like it would drain easily and be pretty much easy to maintain?

Im going to redo my fishroom and was lookign at designs. Im thinking maybe set it up for the drip system but add the water myself so as to conserve water and avoid accidents.

Thoughts?

I want to use wood and no cinderblocks.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Cinder blocks do take a way a few inches in the corners. You can have more head room over the tanks with black pipe (gas line) than with two by fours. And the 2" black pipe sags less. Screw plywood to the end walls and drill holes to let in the pipe, on long walls threading in a plywood leg(s) as needed. It costs a lot more, but sometimes you can come across some. One of the plumbers in the local fish club did his whole fish room with it, back in the days when you could raise angelfish and sell them for a good price to local fish stores. It looked like new but must have been 30+ years old when he retired and moved into a smaller home.

I would figure the bottom row in your pictures to drain slower.


----------



## TexasFishGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

If you would have to support the middle of a pipe, I would just go ahead and use wood with a center support. But that is coming from a carpenter.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

TexasFishGuy said:


> If you would have to support the middle of a pipe, I would just go ahead and use wood with a center support. But that is coming from a carpenter.


 I have priced this pipe a few times and end up using wood. It's is an option for someone who can get it for less than I can. The first time it was about $10 and studs were about a buck. I think it is now getting closer to $100 a pipe, but not there yet unless you have to ship it. The pipe comes in 10 foot lengths, so if you have a 30 foot wall, you need support near the connections.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Im going to use 2x4 or 2x3 studs.

I am thinking to put a bottom row of 20 gals with the narrow side to the view, then a 50 gallon acrylic on the next tier up, then ten gallons with the narrow side facing the view.

I have three of these racks to build with the intention of making one more. I think modular would be best so that I can move a section or take i tdown and modify it easier inthe future. Thats one mistake I made this time.

I am more debating on the siphon overflows and doodads. I would like to be able to do very little to it for maint but if I do that Im sure that Ill have overflows onto the floor and everything else. If I put the siphon/overflows in and use a waterhose to make water changes I think Ill have less chances of water spill disasters and will pay closer attention to the fish and water quality. I also dont want to waste water. I made an airpowered poo sucker upper that I vacuum the floors with every other day or so to keep it clean on the barebottom tanks. The siophon overflows look like Ill be able to drain water and stick the hose in and if it overflows itll be okay. Ill also be able to do smaller or less obtrusive water changes for shy fish by just putting more water in instead of traumatizing them each time if need be.

Im not good at ascii art but you can get a rough idea.

uuuu
|___|
UUUU


----------

